# Ruten ausbalancieren



## Torsten86 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Kann mir vielleicht einer von euch weiter helfen wie ich eine 

Shimano Speedmaster 2,70 Xh

Sportex black Stream 2,70

Ausbalancieren kann . 

Habe bei beiden leicht versucht hinten etwas abzuziehen oder zu Schrauben aber da Tat sich nicht und wollte auch nicht mit zu großem Kraftaufwand dran damit ich nichts kaputt mache  

Danke schon mal um vorraus


----------



## Moerser83 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

Die Sportex ist geklebt, mußte erwärmen und vorsichtig abziehen...
Denke mal bei der Shimano wirds nicht anders sein

aber in der suche ist davon aus was zu finden...


----------



## Fr33 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

Kannst nur versuchen die Abschlusskappen warm zu machen und dann abzubekommen.

Dann in den hohlen Blank hinten was reinkleben und wieder mit der Kappe verschließen. Klappt aber nicht bei jeden Ruten, da viele Hersteller komplett Kork oder Duplon als Endstück verbauen... das müsste man auf bzw. wegschneiden und sich ge gescheite Abschlusskappe ggf. mit Gewichtsscheiben holen und verbauen.


----------



## Pherol (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit meine Speedmaster BX 240 H ausbalanciert. Die Endkappe kriegt man gut ab, nachdem man sie für ein paar Minuten in kochendes Wasser gestellt hat. Jetz noch das benötigte Gewicht hinten in den Blank und die Endkappe wieder draufkleben. Ist alles sehr simpel und lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach sehr, fühlt sich im Endeffekt beim Angeln jetzt deutlich leichter an. Ich habe übrigens ca. 40g gebraucht bei meiner Rute.


----------



## PekalaPetermayer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

Ich habe heute meine Sportex Black Pearl 275 ausbalanciert und bin auf ein Gewicht von 150 Gr.!!! gekommen.Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel?Bei meiner Black Stream 305 sind es sogar 170 Gr!!
Als Rolle ist ne Shimano ci2500 dran.
Ich habe mir mal ein Gewicht gedreht und werde es einfach mal testen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

Das schaut nach ein bischen zuviel aus und du wirst es wahrscheinlich bei Wurfübungen auch unangenehm bemerken - nachflattern usw.

Man muss ja nicht 1000 ‰ (Promille) auf den Finger hinter dem Rollenfuß ausbalancieren, so 5cm vor dem Rollenfuß (auf dem vorgestrecken Zeigefinger) reichen auch hin und bringen etliche Gramm Ersparnis. Wenn man etwas vor der Rolle greift oder die auf den Vorgriff blanciert auspendelt, wirkt das Rollengewicht positiv und verringert das notwendige Endgewicht.


----------



## safe667 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

bei meinem Versuch an der Speedmaster ist mir trotz erwärmen im der Kork etwas mit rausgebrochen, kann man aber easy wieder aufkleben, sieht wieder aus wie neu.

Gruß
Safe


----------



## Torsten86 (1. Januar 2013)

Sooooooo ihr lieben die speedmaster ist fertig danke für die Tips echt einfach :

- Griff in kochendes Wasser (danke für den tip )
- mit Handtuch Endkappe abgezogen 
- mit einem plööp war sie raus
- dachdecker Blei in Streifen geschnitten 
- mit Schraubstock immer dünner und kleiner gebogen bis es in die Öffnung passt 
- Rotherbond mit silikonspritze in rute gespritzt und bleistange reingeschoben 
- mit Rotherbond aufgefüllt 

Und zum Schluss Kappe wieder drauf  

Würde sagen perfekt ausbalanciert 

Danke nochmal für die tips


----------



## Kunde (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

Hallo, 
wo ich das thema hier gerade lese hab ich auch mal ne frage: hat jemand schonmal ne *Abu garcia fantasista oren´ji 2,80m 40-80gr.* versucht auszubalancieren?

mir ist die rute zu kopflastig und nun suche ich nach ner lösung...


----------



## Torsten86 (1. Januar 2013)

Soooooooo und sportex auch fertig gleiches Prinzip nur noch einen ganzen ticken einfacher danke nochmal


----------



## PekalaPetermayer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

Kann ich erfahren wieviel Gewicht du in die Sportex geklebt hast?


----------



## Torsten86 (1. Januar 2013)

Ja klar 89gramm plus Rotherbond also ca 10g das heißt 99 g 

Dachte mir das ist schon recht viel liegt aber direkt besser in der Hand


----------



## PekalaPetermayer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

Danke,
das Gewicht das ich gedreht habe wiegt 120gr(eins mit 100 gr hab ich auch noch gedreht)Am Wochenende werde ich mal testen.
Ich melde mich nach dem Test.


----------



## Torsten86 (1. Januar 2013)

Ja mach das wir befestigst du die gedrehten Gewichte hättest du evtl mal ein Bild für mich habe ich erst überlegt eins zu drehen war aber nicht kreativ genug wo ich besfestigen soll


----------



## PekalaPetermayer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

Ich habe ein Bild in meinem ersten Posting.Ich habe das Gewicht auf den Innendurchmesser des Blank abgedreht.


----------



## Torsten86 (1. Januar 2013)

Sry hatte ich übersehen das ist auf jeden fall eine edle Lösung wobei ich es lieber mag unauffällig also aussehen normal aber die inneren Werte zählen aber das ist ja Geschmacksache also habe hier noch recht viele alte ruten rumliegen von verschiedenen Marken und werde mich mal drum kümmer wie die so geöffnet werden


----------



## Fr33 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

100-120Gr ist schon ne Menge als Kontergewicht... muss echt sagen - das ist schon herb 

Ok... ne CI4 ist schon sehr leicht... klar kannste damit die Pearl alleine nicht austarieren. Wobei die Pearl schon arg kopflastig sein muss.... 30-60gr als Ausgleich wäre in meinen Augen ok...


----------



## PekalaPetermayer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

Ich hab auch gedacht so ne schöne leichte Combo und dann packst du 120 Gr.an die Rute.
Ich habe aber das Problem daß ich nach ca.4Std.Probleme mit meinem Arm bekomme,deshalb bin ich erst auf das ausbalancieren gekommen.
Wie gesagt,ich werde es am Wochenende testen.


----------



## Torsten86 (1. Januar 2013)

Joar ist schon viel man muss halt aus dem was man hat das beste rausholen  daher ohne Neuanschaffung .

Werde die beiden ruten wohl erst am Donnerstag zum ausführlichen testen kommen aber es fühlt sich schon ganz anders an wenn beide ausbalanciert sind und das nur mit etwas Blei


----------



## Duke Nukem (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

OT


Entschuldigt bitte meine durchaus ernst gemeinte Zwischenfrage. In welchem Moment ist denn diese Balance erwünscht?

 a) Beim Auswerfen?
 b) Während des Einholens?
 c) Oder wenn man ohne montierten Köder zum Angelplatz geht, bzw. diesen wieder verlässt?
 d) Sonstiges?


 Andreas  (Der wohl grad auf der Schnur steht) ;+


----------



## Fr33 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

@ Andreas
Es geht darum, wie die Rute beim in der Hand halten - sprich in dem Falle beim Spinnfischen in der Hand liegt.

Jeder greift die Ruten anders.. der eine nur am Vorgriff vor der Rolle... der andere so, dass der Rollenfuß zw. Mittel und Ringfinger sitzt....

Da merkt man schnell, ob die Rute beim Angeln immer noch vorne weg will (Koplastig), oder - was selten ist- Hecklastig ist und beim Halten die Spitze gen Himmel drehen will....

Daher sind ausbalanciere Ruten wichtig !


----------



## Moerser83 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

Bei mir wären es 60 Gramm die rein müßten und das bei ner 3000er Arctica...


----------



## Duke Nukem (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*




Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Andreas
> Es geht darum, wie die Rute beim in der Hand halten - sprich in dem Falle beim Spinnfischen in der Hand liegt....



Das ist soweit auch klar. Aber wenn ein Köder dran ist, was beim Angel die ja Regel ist, dann ist die Rute ohnehin stark kopflastig und beim Einholen kommt noch der Wasserwiderstand dazu.

  Welchen Zeitpunkt zwischen Auswerfen und Einholen habe ich denn nun übersehen?


Andreas


----------



## Torsten86 (1. Januar 2013)

Es ist auf jeden fall beim auswerfen und einholen von Vorteil wenn sie ausbalanciert ist da die rute versucht sich in diese Lage wieder zu bewegen in der sie ausbalanciert ist . Daher weniger Ermüdung der arme bzw angenehmer beim stundenlangen auswerfen


----------



## Torsten86 (1. Januar 2013)

Grrrrr in der zeit wo ich schreibe antwortet die halbe Belegschaft schon grrrrr


----------



## Fr33 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

Naja.... der Köder ist weniger das Problem. Wenn die ganze Kombo vorne mit gefühlten 1KG runter drückt, wirds auf die Dauer eben beschxxx zu angeln. Das wird kein Tennisarm, sondern ein Spinnfischerarm


----------



## Duke Nukem (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

Ok, ist mir bisher nicht negativ aufgefallen. Lassen wir's dabei.

  Ich fahre morgen nach Fynshoved, werd mal drauf achten.|kopfkrat


Andreas


----------



## PekalaPetermayer (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

Hallo,
Ich habe die Ruten getestet und bin begeistert.Ich habe mit verschiedenen Gewichten probiert und bin der Meinung daß die Rutte,wenn perfekt ausbalanciert um Welten besser ist.
Das Mehrgewicht von 120 Gr.macht sich nicht negativ bemerkbar.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ruten ausbalancieren*

Moin, wie klebst du die gedrehten Bleie in die Tüte? Welchen Kleber? Hätte mal überlegt, wie du das Teil da wieder rauskriegst, wenn du mal eine andere Rolle an die Rute hängst und das Kontergewicht auf einmal Mist ist.

Gruß


----------

